# Blizzard or mack snow?



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Natonstan said:


> Whats the more interesting morph in your opinion?


Both together:no1:.

Snow blizzard X Normal = .

50%Snow HET blizzard.
50%Normal HET blizzard.
----
Snow blizzard X Blizzard = .

50%Snow blizzard.
50%Blizzard.
----
Snow blizzard X Snow blizzard = .

25%Blizzard.
50%Snow blizzard.
25%Super snow blizzard.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats the more interesting morph in your opinion?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

mack snow IMO, you can do more with it, and if you want pure whites you can breed super snow patty albinos. they will be all white with red eyes!!! stunning!! you can mix then with pretty much anything and get great results. but this is down to the mack snow being a co-dom gene.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah thats what I was thinking I like how the mack snows are just Normal leos but white, whereas Blizzards seem a little plain, Ive got 3 normals and would like another morph :notworthy:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking I like how the mack snows are just Normal leos but white, whereas Blizzards seem a little plain, Ive got 3 normals and would like another morph :notworthy:


Well, if u get a blizzard for ur normals, then all you`ll get are normals het blizzard in ur first year`s breeding - so mack snow all the way


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

thats what i was gna say lol next year im gna keep back two mack het trempers to make supersnow albinos aswell :2thumb:


----------

